# When I'm not in a tree or playing Gran Turismo



## Damie236 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## WVwoodsman (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice looking super moto bike! It sounds great too!


----------



## Damie236 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks bro.


----------

